# Szabó Ferenc - Bevezető tanulmányok trombitára - Első rész



## zeneszabo (2017 Március 5)

*https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8KWyeOzoGdiaXN6SU1UMmZOV1E/view?usp=sharing*

*
Előszó*

*Ebben a kötetben 444 - kezdő trombitások számára írt - könnyű gyakorlat található. *

*A legtöbb „forgalomban lévő” trombitaiskola c1, vagy g1 hangokra alapozva kezdi el felépíteni az adott kottában található gyakorlatokat. Tapasztalataim szerint azonban nagyon sok, kezdő trombitás növendéknek az ajakrezgés, a fúvókázás, majd a hangszer megfújása során kezdetben, „ösztönösen” az é1 hang szólal meg először. Ezért én ezt a hangot tekintettem kiindulópontnak, ezzel a hanggal kezdtem el gyakorlataim sorát. Természetesen a gyakorlatok hangterjedelme fokozatosan bővül.*

*Tempó és dinamikai jelzéseket – ezeknél az egyszerű gyakorlatoknál – szándékosan nem írtam; ezek tetszőleges alkalmazását Kedves Kollégáimra, illetve a játékosokra bízom. „Kötéseket” (legato) természetesen „bátran” lehet használni, (vagy éppenséggel elhagyni) azoknál a gyakorlatoknál is, ahol én eredetileg nem írtam; bőven adódik variációs lehetőség. *

*A gyakorlatok hangterjedelmét, „nehézségi” fokát figyelembe véve, gyakorlásuk hasznos lehet a klarinéton, tenorkürtön tanuló növendékek számára is.*

*Mindenkinek hasznos és jó gyakorlást kívánok!*


----------



## djluiender (2019 Január 21)

Sajnos már nincs fenn sehol.


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Január 21)

djluiender írta:


> Sajnos már nincs fenn sehol.


Nálam a drive él, elindulna a letöltés ha szükségem lenne rá.


----------

